# Weekly Competition 2017-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *U R2 U R2 F R' F2 R2 F'
*2. *F U' F R' F2 R U F2 R2 U'
*3. *F U2 R' F R2 U2 F' U R2
*4. *F' R U2 F U2 R' U F'
*5. *F' U' R' U' R F' U F2

*3x3x3
1. *F2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R B' F' U' L' R2 F R2 D' L2 D2
*2. *L2 B R2 B' R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D L D2 U R2 F' R B' F2 D'
*3. *D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F' R' D U2 B' D' U' R' F R2
*4. *F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' D' B D2 L' D2 F2 U' B' R
*5. *R' D R2 B2 L B' D' R2 B R F2 L U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 R

*4x4x4
1. *Fw' Uw' U' L2 R' F2 R' B2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R' B' F2 D' F Uw Fw R D U2 L' Fw' D B' D U' L2 Rw' R B' Uw U' F U L2 Rw2 R B' R
*2. *L Rw' B R B' Uw' R D' U B' R F2 Uw U2 Rw' D B2 D Uw' U' Rw U2 L2 D2 R2 B F' L2 Rw2 R F2 Uw R B2 F D Rw' R2 U F2
*3. *Rw D' Uw F' L2 D U Rw2 Uw' B' Rw2 D' Uw U' L2 Uw U' B R2 Uw2 R D2 L2 Uw' B2 Fw F' R' F2 D' Uw2 U Fw' R' B' U' Rw' Uw2 L2 F
*4. *U2 Rw B' R' Fw F Uw' F U L' Uw' Fw2 F' D' Uw B2 Fw' Uw B2 F' Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw B' Uw' R2 U' B Fw' F U B' Fw F L2 D U2 Rw
*5. *Rw Fw2 L Rw D' Uw' B2 Fw' L2 Fw L' Uw2 F2 U R D' L D F D2 Rw2 R Uw2 R Uw U' B2 D' Rw2 D2 F' Uw' F2 R2 Fw2 R' F' D' Uw2 L2

*5x5x5
1. *B2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Fw2 F' Dw2 U F' R' B2 Fw2 R2 B2 D Bw2 Dw' Lw R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D Fw F D' Dw Uw' U Fw2 F2 Lw2 Fw' F2 L2 U F Lw F' D Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 U' Rw' D2 B2 Lw' U Lw' B R' Uw' L2 Dw' R' B' L
*2. *L2 Lw2 R U' Rw Bw2 D Fw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' Lw Uw Rw' F2 U2 Fw' D Dw2 L Lw' Fw2 R2 Uw L Fw2 L2 Bw' F Uw L' Lw' Dw' Uw2 U' Fw' Lw' Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw R' D2 Lw B' Dw' F' U' Fw' L D' B Dw' Fw F' Dw' U2 Bw' Rw
*3. *F D' Lw2 Rw' R Bw' Lw2 D' R' F2 D2 Dw' R Fw' D B F' R' Uw2 U L2 Lw R Uw U2 Fw2 L Lw' Rw' B' D B' Fw2 F2 L2 Lw U B D Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 R2 B2 Dw L2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw Rw' R' Uw2 Lw2 R2 D2 Dw B2 Dw' F
*4. *Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw' R' B2 L2 Dw2 U B R' Fw2 Rw B Fw' R2 D2 U L' Bw Rw2 F2 L Rw2 Bw' U2 B Uw' Bw' F2 D Dw' Uw2 Rw U' Bw' L2 Lw' Rw B' R' D' U2 R' F' Dw L B' Lw Rw' F2 Dw Uw2 B Lw F2 L' Rw2 R2 U
*5. *B' Bw2 D L D2 L2 Dw2 R D Uw2 U L' D' Uw2 R F2 D Dw2 Uw2 Bw Lw R' U2 Rw F' Rw U Bw' D Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' Bw Rw F2 D2 Dw' U' B2 Bw2 Fw R2 B Bw' F' U B' F2 Dw' Bw Dw Uw' B2 Dw F2 U2 Lw

*6x6x6
1. *2F' 3R' D2 2D B' 3F' 2U' L2 D' 3F F2 3R2 B 3U2 2L R2 U2 L2 D' 2B' D2 2R' 3F' L F 2R 3U 3F' 3R2 F2 2L 2F' 2D' 3U2 3F2 2D F' U' 2R2 2B 3F2 2L' 2D2 2B 3R' R 2F R' 3U 2U2 U L2 3R' B2 2D2 2R2 3U' 2F 2L B 2F' U2 3R' D B 2F2 F2 2U' 3R R2
*2. *2R2 D 2U' 2F D2 2B' 3F F 2R' D' 2U 2B D 2F2 F2 3R' D' 2R' 3U2 3F' U' 2L' 2R R D 2L' 3F F2 2D' 3R F2 3R F' L2 2R R 3F 2U2 2B2 F2 R2 2B 2F2 2D2 3U' B2 2R' U B 3F' 2R2 B' 3R D 2U 2F' F' D 2D' U 2L' 2F F2 R2 B R' D2 U2 B 2F
*3. *2L R2 2D' U 2L2 2F' 2D 3R 3F2 R B2 L2 3R2 3U2 L 2R' B' 3R' 2D 3U' R' 2B' 3F L2 2R2 U2 F U' B' 2U L 3R 2R 3F' 2L2 2R 2B2 2F2 F' L2 2U' 3R 2R2 B' 2U' 2F2 2L B 2F2 R 2U 2L 2R2 2F D2 L 3U 2U2 2L2 D' 2D2 3U' B2 2B 3R2 2R' 2U 2F L' 2U2
*4. *L 3R2 F R' B2 3F' F' 3U' 2F' 2R B 2D 3U2 U 2R 2D2 R D' 3U U2 B2 2B' 3R' D2 2U 3R2 D2 U2 F L2 D' 3R2 2F2 F' 2D' 2F D2 U' R 3U2 2B 2F 2D' F' D' 2U 2L2 3F' U' 2F' 2L' 2D' L D2 U2 B 3F2 2R D' 3F' F' D2 2L' 2D' B L' R' B 2B' 2F'
*5. *L2 3F' 3U2 L' 3F D' 3U' 2U' U2 3R' 3F' U' 2B' 2U2 2B 2R D' 2U 3F 3U2 F2 2U2 U2 3R F' 3R 2R D 2F2 D F 3U2 U2 2L 2B' R' D R2 2U2 L2 2L' B' L' 2B2 3U F 3R R2 3U 3R' B2 2B2 2F2 D2 3U' 2F 2D' L 2R 2B' 3U 2F 2D 2F' 2R2 2B' L2 2B' D2 3F

*7x7x7
1. *F 2R' 2B2 D 2U2 U' B D2 L F2 3L2 3U' 2R 2U' F 3L U2 L D2 U 2L' 2F2 3U2 2B 3B2 2R2 2F F 2U2 3L' 3D 2F2 D' R' 2D2 2F' 2L2 U 2F2 D2 3D2 2U2 B 3F2 3D' U' 3B2 2L 2R' R2 U 3F' 2L2 2R 2D 2U 2L R B 2L' 3L' U' B2 U2 3B' 3D 3F D' 3L 3R2 D2 U L' 3L 3F2 3L2 D' 3D 2U2 2L D' 2B 3U L 3L B2 2F2 D' 3U U' F2 3L2 2R' D2 2B 2F2 F' 2D 2L 2D2
*2. *2B2 U' 3L' B2 U2 3B2 R 2D' 3U 2B 2F F2 2R2 2U2 R' 3U R' B2 3F 3R' 2R' 2B2 3U' 2U' 2R2 3D2 3U 2U B 2B 3U2 L2 3D 2F 3U' 2B 3B' 3R F 3D2 R2 3D2 3U U' 3R F L' 2D' 2U2 F' 2D 3L 2F 3U2 2L' 3B 2F' 3D2 3F2 3U2 B2 F2 3D 2B 3B2 3F 2D' 3D2 2B' 2U 2F L2 2R' R 2B' R' D 3B' 3U2 3R2 B2 D' 3D 2B2 R' D 3U' 2U2 2L 2D2 3D2 2L2 3B 2U 3R2 R 3D' U 3F' 2F
*3. *3D' U' L2 D' 3U2 2U2 2B 3L 2F' L 3U2 3B' 2L 2B2 L 2R 3B' 2R2 2D2 3F2 U2 B 3F 2F' 3D2 U 3B 2U2 F2 3L' R2 D 3D' 3B U' B2 2D2 2L' D' L' B2 2F 2U' 2B 2R2 3B2 2F2 L U2 L2 2D' 3D2 2U2 L2 F 3L2 D2 L' 3L2 R' U2 2L' B' 2B 3F' 2D L' 2F2 2U' 3R' 2D 3R2 3B 3F F D L' 3R 3D' 2R2 F2 2D2 3R' 3U' 2F' 3L' U2 3R' F R' D2 2D2 2F' 2U' 2B 3D F 2R' 3B' 3R
*4. *3L' 3U2 U2 L2 2R2 2B' L 3B 3L' 3B2 D' 2D2 U 2L' 3D2 L F L2 3L' 2B 2U2 3B2 L' 3R2 3D' 2L' 2B 3F2 3L' 3R2 R' 2F' 3L2 3R 2D' 3F2 3D2 3R' D2 3U2 3R2 D 3F 2L2 2F' F 3D U F' 3D 2B2 2F2 2D2 B F 2U 2B L2 D' 2U' 3B 3D 3U' L' R 3D' 2F F2 2D' 3B2 D 2L' R2 2D 3B 2F' D' U2 B' 3D 2L R 3F' 2F 2R R F' 2L 3D' 2U2 U 2L2 2U' 3L2 3R' 3B2 2U2 3R R2 3F'
*5. *3U2 3B2 F L' 3U' 2R' D 3B L2 3U' 3L2 U 2F F' U' 2F2 2U' L' 2U' 3F 2L 3U2 B' 3F' F 3L 3U U 2F2 F U2 2B' D' 2R2 R B' F2 3U' R2 3U' 2U2 U 2F' D' 3D2 2F2 2U 3F' F' L' 2R' 3F2 2R 3B' D' 2B' 3B' 3F' 3L 2U2 U2 3R' 2D' 2F2 L' 3D2 3U R' 2U' U' R2 2B2 3B2 2L' 2F2 3D 2U 2B 3R2 2D2 3D2 2B2 3D2 U' R' D2 2D2 3R U' F2 3L 2B 3L 3R2 2R' 3D' L' 3R2 2B U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R2 F' R F R2 F' U2
*2. *U' R' F U' R F2 R U2 R
*3. *F R F' R U2 R U' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D F' R2 F' R' B' U' F D L' B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B
*2. *U2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 L F2 L R2 B' U' R2 F' R' D'
*3. *D2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 R F L' D R' U' L' B U R' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L2 U' Rw2 U' L Rw U2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw B' D2 U R' B Fw L2 D Rw F Uw' R' F' Uw U B' F' Uw' L2 Fw R Uw2 U L Uw2 U' Fw
*2. *Rw U' Fw2 F' D' B2 U2 R' B' Uw' F2 L' B L' Rw R' Fw F' R F L' R' D Rw U2 L' Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 L U' Fw' F2 Uw B2 Fw'
*3. *B2 F' U F' Uw' U F D2 Fw2 R B2 D' Uw U F D2 Rw U Rw Fw' F Rw Uw' L2 D' Rw Fw L Rw Uw Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 U' L2 R D' Rw U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D B' D2 Lw' Fw2 Rw' D' U' L Dw2 U2 Bw L2 Lw' D2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw U Bw2 Rw Bw' Uw F' L Lw Dw' F U2 B' Fw2 L U Lw2 R2 U Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 B' Bw' Rw B2 Bw2 U2 Bw Fw Rw' F L' Lw2 Rw2 B2 D2 Rw D R2 Bw' Dw'
*2. *Dw' L D' Bw L2 Lw2 Rw R2 Fw' L Lw2 Fw' Lw D' Bw' L Uw2 B F2 Lw' R B2 D Uw' Lw' Fw F L2 Lw B' Lw' Rw Dw' B' Bw U2 Bw2 R' D2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Lw' F2 R Dw' Bw2 F' Dw2 U R Dw Fw2 R' F' Rw Fw Uw Fw2 Rw2
*3. *Bw F R' Dw2 U2 R' U' B F2 R2 U F U B Bw2 Dw Fw' D Uw' R Dw2 U2 Fw2 D Uw' L2 U2 Rw2 D Dw2 U2 R Dw2 Bw' Dw2 Rw Uw Bw' Fw2 Dw F Dw' Bw' D2 Dw F L2 Lw D Uw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Bw Rw B L2 Fw' L2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L' B' 3F2 L2 2B' 2R 3U' 2U2 U L2 2L' R' 2B 2R' B' U 2R' 2B' F L2 2L2 2F U2 R 2F R' F 2L2 R 2D' 3R 2F2 F 2D' 3F' 2D' 2R' D2 3U2 F' R B2 3U' B2 L' U 2F2 3R' 2R 3F' D 3U 2U2 3R' B 2U L2 3U L B' 2F' 3U' 2B2 2U U' 2B R' D2 2L2 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L 3F 3D' 3U2 2L 3R' 2R' 2F 3L2 U F 3R 2R 3F 3L' 2B2 D2 U2 2B2 2L' F' 2D U' 3F 3D2 2L' 3F2 2D B 2U' L2 2B R2 B2 3F' 3L 3R2 B' R' 3B D' 3B2 2L D 3F2 L 2D' B' 2U' 3B' D2 2D' 2B' 3F2 3U2 2B2 3B' 3F' 3D2 2B 3D' R2 B' 2B F U 3B 3L 2R2 D' 3U 2F' R' F 3R2 3B 3F' 2F2 3D 2B D 3F2 F R 3U 2B2 D' 3D' 3U' 3L2 2D2 U2 L2 B2 2D' 2U2 U2 2B 2F F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D U B2 U F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U L F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' R' B' U
*2. *D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 R' D' U R F2 L U' F' U' B' R2
*3. *U2 R2 U2 L F2 D2 R D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B D2 L B2 D' F D2 U' F2
*4. *L2 D F' R2 B D F' R' F R' U2 R2 B2 R L2 B2 L' U2 D2
*5. *B U R B2 L' F L U' B2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2
*6. *D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L F D2 F' R' F' D2 U R D'
*7. *D' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L B' U B' L2 F R' D2 R
*8. *U2 B' U' F' R' D2 B L' F2 D' F R2 F' L2 D2 F R2 U2 F' D2
*9. *R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U B R2 U' B' R' B' R' D' L
*10. *L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D' L2 R' D' L R F' R
*11. *B D2 L' F U' R D F R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 L'
*12. *L' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 R' U2 L' D B2 F2 R F D U' R' D' R2
*13. *D R' B2 U2 B' U L U R F2 U2 D2 R' F2 D2 R D2 B2 L2
*14. *U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' F2 R' U2 L D2 B U' F2 R B R F L' U2
*15. *B2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 R F2 L B2 F2 D' F L F' U R' U B U' B
*16. *U2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' L' F' L' R D2 B2 R2 D' F' D2 U'
*17. *B2 R2 U R' B R F2 L D' R' U2 B L2 B D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2
*18. *D' L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L' B' R2 F R
*19. *F2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R B D2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 U F' R'
*20. *U' R2 F2 D U B2 R2 U B2 F2 R' F' D2 U2 L D' U B' U B2 R
*21. *D L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U L2 R2 F' U B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R F R
*22. *B2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D2 L' U' R' B L' B2 F' L D U'
*23. *L2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U' R' B' L F2 D' B' F R' B' L'
*24. *L2 B R2 F' L2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F2 L U' L2 B' R2 D R2 D2 R2
*25. *D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 L U F D L U' L D B L'
*26. *D2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L U' R D R B' D' F' U' B'
*27. *D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U R B2 F U' R D U2 B U' L'
*28. *U' D' F U' B' L F' U R2 B R2 U L2 U' D R2 F2 R2 U' R2
*29. *L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U' L U F' L2 U B R B D2 U
*30. *L2 U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B R F' U2 F2 U' R' B2 U' B2
*31. *B' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R U F' R D U' L' F' R' B'
*32. *D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R D' B2 F' L2 U2 F' L' B R'
*33. *B L2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D B2 R U' L2 D' L B' D U
*34. *D L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U R' B F R U F' U' L' D2 U' B
*35. *U R2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' U2 B2 U' L R U L' D' F'
*36. *L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R' D' U B U2 R D R' B' U2
*37. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L' D' U2 R B' U2 L2 B R2 U'
*38. *L' F2 D2 L B2 R U2 L' B2 R D' F' R2 D' F' D' U F R B' R
*39. *B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L R2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 U F' L' D B' L' D R2
*40. *U R' F' L U' F2 U D L' F U L2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 L2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 U' R D' R' F U' F D' B' F
*2. *F' L2 F U2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' F2 R2 D' B' D F' L R' B2
*3. *L2 U F2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L D U2 F' R2 F2 D R U2
*4. *F2 U R2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B L2 U' L' B' R' U2 L2 B' U
*5. *B D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F' U' L D2 U2 F D' U R2 D2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 F D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U' F2 R' D' F2 D' U2 F' L D2
*2. *F' R2 F' L2 F D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' L D' B
*3. *R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 D' F' U' F2 U R' B2 F'
*4. *B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R' D U' F' L D' B U2 B2 R
*5. *D L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B U' L2 R' D' L B U2 L B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F R U' R2 L B2 D2 L F' R B2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2
*2. *R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L' U F' D B U R B' U2 L2 R
*3. *D R B2 U D2 R' U2 L F' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2
*4. *R D' L' U F' R U2 B R2 U R2 B U2 D2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2
*5. *D2 F' R2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U L F D' R B' D' F' L' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 L' B R F2 L2 B' L' D F' U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 F R U2 F' R' U2 F U'
*3. *F' D2 B2 U2 B U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F D B' D L U B2 R F' R2 U2
*4. *L' D2 Fw2 F2 L2 D Fw' D' B L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D' Uw U2 L2 B' D2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw R2 U' B' L2 U2 L2 R' F Rw2 B R Fw2 Uw L2 F' L U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F U' F' R2 F U2 R' U' R'
*3. *L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L D2 F' L D2 L' R' B' R U2
*4. *Fw' F2 Uw2 B2 Uw F2 L' Uw R Fw2 L2 D2 B2 L2 Rw2 R B L U2 B' F2 U Rw2 F Uw' U2 Fw R Uw U R2 Fw2 D' B F' D2 U' Rw' B Fw'
*5. *L D2 Dw U Rw F' Uw2 F' R' F R' Fw' Rw' R' Fw' F Lw' Fw Dw L2 Rw R B Uw U' Rw2 B2 Rw' F' U Lw2 Bw Dw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw D2 Dw Bw D' R2 Bw2 L' R U B2 L' R B Dw' L' Lw' R' Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay:
2:* R F2 U' R' F U2 R' F U' R
*3:* R D' U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F D2 U2 R' F L2 B L B2 R'
*4:* R F U R U2 Uw2 R F' Rw B' R2 L' B' Rw' R2 B Uw2 B Uw2 F2 B' L' Fw2 U' R U2 Fw' U2 Uw' B R L Rw' Uw' U D' Fw2 U' D2 Uw' Fw2
*5:* R U' Rw Bw Rw' D F' Uw Dw2 L Dw2 Lw Fw' R2 Rw B2 Dw2 F' D Bw Uw F' Fw2 Dw2 Fw B' Bw Uw' Fw2 Uw' F2 B' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 L2 F' Dw' B U2 Fw B Rw' Lw' F2 Fw Uw2 F2 R' D' Bw Fw Rw' F' R' Bw U Fw' Bw' Rw'
*6:* R2 U2 L R' 2B2 2D2 2B2 3R2 R' 2F' 3R U2 L2 B 2R R' D' F2 2U2 2R' 2D' 3R2 2U' 3U2 D R 3U' U2 2L F L2 2U2 R 2D2 U 2U' 2F' U' L 3U' 2D' L 2R U' 3U2 B' 2U2 L 3F 3R L 2L2 B 3U2 2B 2R' 2B 2R 3R2 R U2 F2 B L2 3U' 2B 2L2 L' 2D' 2F2 3U2 3F2 U L' B 2U 2D2 L 3F U2 3R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay:
2:* R F2 R F' U' R' F R2 F' U2
*3:* R L B2 L F R D F' B' D' B2 R2 F2 B U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F D2
*4:* R F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 U' D Fw2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 Uw' U2 F' D' L F2 L' F2 Fw' Uw D Rw Uw D U' Rw' R2 L2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw L U' Rw
*5:* R Dw' Rw' R' Uw2 Lw Uw2 Bw2 R Lw' D Lw2 F' R D2 Uw2 L Dw2 Uw2 L2 R' B2 Fw F2 R' Fw2 Lw' F' R L U Lw D' Rw F2 Dw' Bw2 L2 B D Uw' F' Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw F Dw' Fw' B' Lw F' R F Bw' B2 Lw2 R L' Bw2 Fw'
*6:* R 2L' 3U 2U 2R2 F 2R2 2U 2F2 D 2R2 3U2 D L2 R 2F2 2L2 F 3U' 3F' 2U' 2B 2U2 2R' 2L2 2D' 2R2 3R' F2 3U' 2U2 2D F' 3F 2B2 2U' 3F2 3U U' R' 2U2 2F 3R2 2R R 2D D R 2U R 2B R D2 2R 2B 2U2 U2 2B2 2U 2L L U L2 2L2 2R2 2F2 L' R' 2F' U' 2F 3U' D' 2U' R2 D 3U 2B' 3F2 F B
*7:* R 3R2 U2 3U' 3B 3F B2 3L2 L 2L' 3U2 3F' 3B U2 R' 2B' 2U 3U' 3F' F2 3L' 2F 3U L' 3U' 3D2 U2 2B2 3U' U R2 F 3B 3L' D2 2U 3U2 3D2 2D' 2R' 3U2 F2 B2 3R' F 3B' 3D' 2L U2 2L 3B2 D U2 2L' 2F2 3B2 F 2L2 L 3F' L2 D 2D2 2L D' 3D' 2U 2L2 R2 U F' 3D 2L' F 3R 3U 3D D 2U2 R' 2F 3R' 2L' 3B2 2L' 2D 2R' 3F2 3B' 3R2 2D' 2F2 B2 2B R' 2F 3D' 2L 3D2 U' 2U2

*Mini Guildford
2:* R F2 R' U' R' F2 R F' U'
*3:* R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L R U2 R D2 F U F2 R' B' L2 B U2 F2
*4:* Rw' D F' Rw' L2 B' Fw F2 D R Rw Uw2 L U F B R Rw U2 F L2 F2 U2 B Uw2 R' Rw L' Fw Rw' U2 L2 B Rw2 F D Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw
*5:* L Fw Lw2 Dw L' U F2 U2 B Uw Bw U' R2 D Bw Dw Uw D Fw2 Bw' Lw Fw B' F Bw' U2 B D L' Dw2 U2 R L D B D Rw' R F' B Lw2 R2 D Fw R L2 Uw2 R' Bw Lw2 Dw' U2 L Lw F2 R Rw F2 Bw' Lw'
*OH:* R2 B2 L' F2 L U2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 F R U' F' D F U B' U R2 
*Clock:* UR5+ DR2+ DL3- UL2- U3+ R2- D6+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R0+ D2- L5- ALL5-
*Mega:* R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*Pyra:* L R' U' R B L U L r' b 
*Skewb:* U' L' U' R B U L B' L'
*Square-1:* (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-5, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0) /

*Clock:*
1. UR5- DR1+ DL1- UL0+ U3- R0+ D5+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U3- R5+ D4- L1- ALL2+ DR UL
2. UR4- DR0+ DL3+ UL2- U4- R5+ D3+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL4+ UR DR
3. UR3+ DR6+ DL3- UL3- U3+ R2- D1- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5+ D2- L2- ALL6+ UR DL
4. UR1+ DR5+ DL3- UL0+ U2- R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R6+ D4+ L3- ALL4+ DL
5. UR1- DR3- DL3+ UL0+ U2- R4+ D3- L1- ALL4- y2 U2+ R2+ D1+ L5- ALL0+ UL

*Kilominx:*
1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'



*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U B' L' R U' R L U R b'
*2. *L B' L U L' B U R l' r b
*3. *L' U' B' U R' U' R' L b u'
*4. *U L R' B' U B U' L B' l' b' u'
*5. *R B' L B' R' L' B L' b' u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 5) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 6) / (-2, 5) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (6, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -5) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) /
*4. *(6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -2)
*5. *(6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -4) / (0, -2)

*Skewb
1. *R U' D L R' U D' L U' D' U'
*2. *U' R D' L D R D R' U' D' U'
*3. *D L' R' U' D' U D' U' R' D' U'
*4. *D R L D U' D' R D R' D' U'
*5. *D' R D' R L' D U' D U' D' U'


----------



## bubbagrub (Feb 28, 2017)

*Skewb*: (10.52), 6.87, 7.24, 7.94, (6.04) = *7.35
Square one: *35.13, 35.16, (39.35), 28.87, (25.00) = *33.06
2x2*: 5.96, (5.20), 5.60, (6.33), 6.30 = *5.96
3x3*: 23.93, (30.27), 19.52, (18.60), 20.92 = *21.46
OH: *47.18, (38.10), (49.19), 42.75, 39.17 = *43.04
MBLD: 4/5 (40:27.45)
3BLD: *3:07.74, DNF (4:34.42), 3:07.02 = *3:07.02*


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Square-1*: 11.43, 11.17, (13.11), 8.86, (8.47) = 10.49

You can guess the parities :/

EDIT: Doing the first 3 with CSP (obviously not counting though): 9.85, 9.88, (10.32), 8.86, (8.47)

Second one took a ridiculous amount of tries to CSP, eventually gave up and just changed parity with the kite in two slices. I'm sure there's something better.

*3x3 with feet*: 56.45 47.23 (1:01.79) (42.45) 46.35 = 50.01

Counting 56 is annoying


----------



## Torch (Mar 1, 2017)

3x3: 12.00, 12.10, 10.41, 9.61, 11.04 = 11.16


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2017)

Megaminx: (1:19.41), 1:22.74, (1:38.22), 1:22.72, 1:26.20 = 1:23.89
3x3x3: 12.72, 15.23, (16.15), (12.59), 15.06 = 14.34


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 1, 2017)

2x2 : 4.24, 4.43, (3.44), (4.44), 4.36 = 4.34
3x3 : 13.24, 14.43, (11.74), (19.04), 13.20 = 13.62
4x4 : 47.88, (51.58), 49.74, 49.21, (46.77) = 48.94
5x5 : (1:48.24), 1:30.82, (1:27.94),1:38.94, 1:31.54 = 1:33.77
6x6 : 2:53.75, 2:50.53, 2:51.06, (3:03.80), (2:49.96) = 2:51.78
7x7 : (4:15.44), 4:03.15, 4:00.20, (3:45.84), 3:54.46 = 3:59.27
2BLD : 37.84, 41.33, 41.69 = 37.84
3BLD : 2:29.04, 2:37.61, DNF(2:09.00) = 2:29.04
4BLD :
5BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (33.54), 35.57, (45.97), 34.63, 42.82 = 37.67
MTS : 43.62, 42.91, 39.40, (37.94), (54.77) = 41.98
2-4 Relay : 1:18.93
2-5 Relay : 2:58.25
2-6 Relay : 5:50.48
2-7 Relay : 10:06.53
Mini Guildford : 6:49.95
Clock : 19.41, 19.14, 18.08, (19.69), (17.58) = 18.88
Kilominx : (54.54), 40.53, 48.64, (37.58), 38.03 = 42.40
Megaminx : 1:20.91, (1:17.22), 1:32.92,1:34.50, (1:36.40) = 1:29.44
Pyraminx : 6.34, (5.37), 6.11, (6.54), 5.43 = 5.96
Square-1 : (33.37), 22.75, 24.63, (17.51), 24.51 = 23.96
Skewb : (10.67), (6.00), 8.05, 8.45, 6.86 = 7.79


----------



## muchacho (Mar 1, 2017)

*3x3*: (19.29), 17.68, (16.42), 16.58, 17.81 = *17.36
3x3OH*: (23.22), 31.60, 26.81, 31.93, (38.82) = *30.11*


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 1, 2017)

2x2 : 8.25, 13.34, (17.94), 12.38, (8.03) = 11.32
3x3 : 33.64, (43.46), 32.49, 38.57, (31.04) = 34.90
4x4 : (1:46.66), (2:24.89), 2:21.71,1:56.09, 2:16.77 = 2:11.52
5x5 : 4:30.85, (4:12.90),4:17.04, 4:47.65, (5:11.51) = 4:31.85
6x6 : 9:15.53, 9:46.63, (10:00.17),9:23.31, (8:56.07) = 9:28.49
relay 2-4 : 3:25.04
relay 2-5 : 7:50.01
relay 2-6 : 17:24.77
kilominx : (3:54.91), 3:00.28,3:34.95, (1:55.35), 1:57.49 = 2:50.91
mégaminx : 6:19.83, 5:37.24, 6:23.57, (8:29.13), (4:53.27) = 6:06.88
skewb : 15.78, 21.85, (22.24), (12.20),15.08 = 17.57


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 1, 2017)

*2x2: 14.61*
1. (12.86) 
2. 15.26 
3. 15.56 
4. (20.71) 
5. 12.99

*3x3: 53.62*
1. 51.15 
2. (48.64) 
3. (59.86) 
4. 54.07 
5. 55.62 

*Pyraminx: 21.60
*
1. 20.23 
2. (28.90) 
3. 22.76 
4. 21.79 
5. (17.44)

This time for pyraminx I got really good times!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 1, 2017)

*2x2*
(9.36), (6.39), 8.17, 6.96, 8.40 = *7.84*

*3x3*
(23.28), (27.28), 24.25, 27.18, 27.15 = *26.19*

*4x4*
(1:43.72), 1:55.78, 1:46.20, 1:53.48, (2:02.43) = *1:51.82*

*2-4 Relay*
2:42.15

*Pyraminx*
(14.20), 11.69, (9.96), 12.90, 11.35 = *11,98*

*Square-1*
1:08.04, 1:04.31, (58.56), 1:11.76, (1:25.04) = *1:08.04*

*Skewb*
(7.90), 12.98, (20.89), 16.98, 16.00 = *15,32
*

Screwed up pretty much, but ok


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 1, 2017)

*7x7x7*: (10:16.75), 10:19.75, 11:28.71, (12:41.77), 12:36.03 = *11:28.17 *3rd solve was 0.32 seconds off my previous PB single, nasty pop on the 4th solve.

*Megaminx*: 3:59.97, 3:40.50, (3:11.54), (DNF(3:54.41)), 3:44.05 = *3:48.18

3x3x3*: 37.59, (DNF(14.48)), 34.71, 38.71, (33.86+) = *37.01 *:-(

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *DNF(13:28.05)*; 11.20, 30.49, 1:48.93, 3:19.70, 7:37.30 - Good until I got to 6x6. Edit: DAAHHGH!! Put my time in, and then I went to put away my cubes and the 6x6 had a hidden OLL parity. I think I inserted a cross edge flipped.

*6x6x6*: (7:30.71), 7:01.51, (6:06.89), 7:00.45, 7:01.97 = *7:01.31

3x3x3 OH*: 1:00.20, 1:00.20, (53.75), (1:14.32), 59.45 = *59.96 *Haven't practiced OH in a while, but if you count the last few solves in the session with the first 3 in this average it's a PB Ao5, so this is a PB for a single sitting. Yulong M FTW!


----------



## arbivara (Mar 1, 2017)

2x2x2: 11.20 (30.18) 8.44 10.36 (7.59) = *10.00* // 2nd solve: another failed attempt on "intuitive Guimond"
3x3x3: 26.21 27.75 (27.81) (25.73) 26.02 = *26.66* // Good average. Consistant. But it felt like it could be much better
4x4x4: (4:25.02) (3:02.26) 4:08.89 3:48.34 3:25.21 = *3:47.48* // Ok
5x5x5: 8:29.61 9:05.65 (8:12.86) (9:28.35) 9:04.26 = *8.53.17* // so so
2BLD: (1:54.96) 1:46.96 (2:51.83) = *1.46.96* // Great: three successes and probably my PB
OH: (47.72) 53.85 (54.40) 51.63 48.27 = *51.25* // Ok, I guess
FM: 31 // full solution in spoiler below
Clock: 31.49 34.35 (28.43) (36.56) 32.21 = *32.68* // To be considered slow, I should have been much faster...
Pyraminx: 17.20 (12.60) 23.50 19.62 (26.81) = *20.10* // meh(2)
Skewb: (1:13.73) 42.37 33.99 (32.11) 36.53 = *37.63* // meh



Spoiler: FMC



U' R' B' D // EO + PAIR
R2 // 1X2X2
F' R' F2 // 2X2X2 + PAIR
(@B2 L' U2 B) // 1X2X2 + PAIR
R B' R' B // 2X2X3 + 1X2X2
U2 // F2L-1
L F' L'* F L2 // AB5C
insertions:
* - L F L' B' L F' L' B // solves 2 corners
@ - B L2 B' R B L2 B' R' // solves remaining corners
final solution:
U' R' B' D R2 F' R' F2 R B' R' B U2 B' L F' L' B F L2 B' U2 L B' L2 B' R B L2 B' R'


----------



## Woodman567 (Mar 2, 2017)

*2x2:* (5.48), (15.55), 13.60, 11.43+, 9.07 = *11.37 *
//An ok average for me. 2nd solve was an uber first side fail.

*3x3*: (45.98), 44.31, 34.56, 38.38, (33.56) = *39.09*
//Pretty good average for me. I have been working on getting sub 40 and doing lots of solves paid off!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 2, 2017)

*2x2:* (6.10), 5.22, 4.57, 5.38, (3.99) *= 5.06*

*3x3: *17.96, (18.55), (15.71), 17.32, 17.90 *= 17.73*

*4x4: *1:07.26, 1:03.41, 1:03.42, (1:08.09), (58.00) *= 1:04.70*

*5x5: *2:13.95, 2:09.54, (2:28.71), (2:08.58), 2:22.80 *= 2:15.43*

*6x6: *(4:50.82), 4:29.73, 4:33.97, (4:24.47), 4:40.25 *= 4:34.66*

*7x7: *(7:33.52), 8:22.64, (8:50.65), 7:52.14, 8:17.17 *= 8:10.6*

*2x2 BLD: *DNF, (1:07.57), 1:16.00 *= 1:07.57*

*3x3 OH: *(26.46), 27.70, (33.32), 29.62, 31.04 *= 29.46*

*2-4 Relay: 1:40.66*

*2-5 Relay: 3:52.55*

*2-6 Relay: 8:43.56*

*2-7 Relay: 17:28.76*

*Clock: *27.71, (35.38), 23.03, 25.96, (22.16) *= 25.57*

*Megaminx: *1:49.02, 1:50.46, (1:45.76), 1:48.42, (1:51.86) *= 1:49.31*

*Pyraminx: *6.89, (8.95), 7.71, (5.33), 7.18 *= 7.27*

*Square-1: *54.20, (1:10.57), 51.19, 49.92, (49.83) *= 51.78*


----------



## Luminosus (Mar 2, 2017)

2x2:
Average of 5: 2.68
1. 2.99
2. (4.65)
3. 1.27
4. 3.34
5. (1.19)

3x3:
Average of 5: 28.36
1. 25.83 
2. 24.43 
3. (42.90)
4. (23.02)
5. 34.80


----------



## G2013 (Mar 2, 2017)

2x2x2 3.01 ao5 sucks
1. 2.76
2. (3.36)
3. (1.94)
4. 3.35
5. 2.91

3x3x3 10.57 ao5
1. (10.51)
2. (11.31)
3. 10.58
4. 10.57
5. 10.57 daheck the last 3 times  and avg??!?!

4x4x4 43.87 ao5 
1. 47.58 
2. (47.60) stable but still crap
3. 42.59
4. 41.45
5. (37.92)
I didn't warm up for this avg, hence the first 2 shitty times D:

5x5x5 1.49.01 ao5 PB yay
1. 1:50.01
2. 1:47.30
3. (2:10.34)
4. (1:46.20)
5. 1:49.70

2x2x2 Blindfolded 25.86 single. I'm so slow because I try to onelook it first XD
1. DNF(23.88)
2. 25.86[11.76] xD
3. 36.96[21.30]

3x3x3 Blindfolded 29.28 single!!!!!!! ALMOST THE SAME AS 2BLD xD
1. DNF(1:01.92) wtf slow and dnf
2. 37.61[13.82] yass
3. 29.28[11.05] 0.14 AWAY FROM PB WTF

3x3x3 One Handed 27.27 ao5 yay
1. (21.37) oll skip
2. 28.78
3. 27.04
4. 26.00
5. (35.62)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 58.34 single
2. ~3
3. ~12
4. ~43
all were quite "meh" times lol

PyraMinx 5.72 quite stable ao5
1. 5.81
2. 5.85
3. 6.00
4. 4.34
5. 5.51

3x3x3 Match the scramble 46.67 due to stupid colors xd
1. (34.00)
2. (1:17.70) mistook orange with red 
3. 59.34, again. Am I colorblind? 
4. 39.41
5. 41.28


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 2, 2017)

3x3: 11.23, (14.78), 11.21, (8.80), 11.80 = 11.42
2x2: (4.13), 3.28, 3.51, 3.45, (3.14) = 3.42
4x4: (DNF[OP]), 41.77[O], 44.85[OP], (40.44[OP]), 43.07[OP] = 43.24 //9/10 parities is stupid...
5x5: 1:48.50, (1:40.77), 1:46.41, 1:46.20, (1:53.88) = 1:47.04 //I suck
6x6: 3:14.22, 3:15.39, (3:08.67), (4:01.64), 3:14.41 = 3:14.34
7x7: 4:53.91, (5:09.43), (4:51.38), 5:00.57, 5:01.21 = 4:58.56
BLD: 3:32.35, DNS, DNS, 3:32.35
OH: 22.06, (19.36), 20.53, 21.34, (25.87) = 21.32
FMC: DNF


Spoiler



Psuedo 1x2x2 1: U L' F' D F' (5/5)
1x2x2 2: D F2 L' F (4/9)
1x2x2 3: L' D' L D (4/13)
On Inverse solve: D L' U2 R U' R' (6/19)
2 Corners, 3 edges left 


Feet: 1:44.38, (2:00.74), 1:32.61, (1:30.91), 1:35.81 = 1:37.60
Mega: (1:24.37), (53.38), 1:06.45, 1:17.74, 1:06.47 = 1:10.23 //very good and bery bad...
Pyra: (6.13), 3.41, 4.48, 5.25, (2.59) = 4.38 //lol
Clock: (7.20), 8.41, 7.59, 7.78, (8.44) = 7.93
Skewb: 6.96, 8.07, (9.36), (6.22), 7.81 = 7.61
Squan: (24.84), 26.01, (42.13), 25.11, 30.76 = 27.29 //
MBLD: DNF [1/2 in 7:04.31] 
2-4: 1:00.56[2-3.66, 4-44.57, 3-12.33] //so close 
2-5: DNF //4x4 messed up..
2-6: 6:03.19 [2- 4.69, 4- 41.45, 6- 3:24.50, 5- 1:41.07, 3- 11.46]
2-7: 11:15.38 [2- 4.64, 4- 50.19, 6- 3:32.63, 7- 4:50.88, 5- 1:42.93, 3- 14.08]
2 BLD: 17.31, DNF, 19.49 = 17.31
MTS: (56.17), 40.95, (36.37), 52.38, 51.81 = 48.38 // 
Kilo: 17.02, 21.28, 20.96, (34.54), (13.75) = 19.75 //What was that single. 2nd best
Mini Guildford: 5:34.38 [Clock- 10.42, 2- 3.72, Mega- 1:21.71, 4- 49.16, OH- 32.06, 5- 1:42.59, Skewb- 11.03, Pyra- 8.10, Sq- 23.52, 3- 12.04] //All really really bad.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 2, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.


Hey Mike, just got halfway through scrambling and remembered there were only 40 scrambles for multi 

On the off chance that you see this in the next 10 mins or so, could you please add 2 more?
Otherwise I'll just attempt 38 or something.

Edit:
MBLD - DNF

About 16/38 in 60:00 lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 2, 2017)

2x2: 5.19, 4.77, 4.69, (5.29), (4.59) = 4.89
3x3: (14.86), 12.03, 11.84, (10.51), 14.65 = 12.84
4x4: 59.97, 58.00, (51.32), 52.84, (1:15.49) = 56.94
5x5: (1:35.97), 1:38.49, 1:47.03, 1:51.16, (1:56.49) = 1:45.56
6x6: (2:58.56), 3:09.26, 3:07.35, (3:47.21), 3:34.41 = 3:17.01
7x7: 4:47.38, 4:39.65, 4:47.42, (4:32.70), (4:53.21) = 4:44.82 // got a Wuji
3BLD:
OH:
Kilo: (1:08.17), 1:07.91, 55.12, (40.44) 47.38 = 56.80
Megaminx: (2:07.70), 2:03.13, 1:59.40, 2:05.33, (1:59.20) = 2:02.62
Pyraminx: 9.67, 9.41, (10.97), (9.35), 9.87 = 9.65
Skewb: 7.59, (6.35), 6.69, 9.06, (9.08) = 7.78
Square-1: 40.67, (45.35), 36.03, 40.12+ (27.10) = 38.94
2-4: 1:25.40
2-5:
2-6:
2-7:


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 3, 2017)

*4x4: *36.42, 38.04, (36.19), (46.89), 36.99 = *37.15*


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Mar 3, 2017)

*3x3 19.09 average*
(20.42)
20.35
19.21
17.72
(17.52)


----------



## zacuber42 (Mar 3, 2017)

*3x3*: (16.52), 18.43, 16.59, 20.17, (28.36) = 18.4 
* 2x2*: (7.56), 6.21, 5.99, 5.92, (4.87) = 6.04


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 3, 2017)

2-6: dnf
2-7: 28:51.06


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 3, 2017)

*2x2: *[3.43, (3.11), 3.30, (4.96), 3.28] = *3.34 */ ridiculously easy
*3x3: *[(11.93), 13.10, 13.37, (14.54), 13.72] = *13.40* / All of my bigcube practice of late is paying dividends in the 3x3 department. Also, I had my favorite PLL (clockwise UPerm) in all three counting solves here. Neat.
*4x4: *[59.87, 57.93, (1:01.43), 57.49, (49.17)] = *58.43* / I did a 53.xx ao12 right before this wtf
*5x5*: [2:02.93, 2:08.64, (2:37.52), 2:11.28, (2:02.14)] = *2:07.62 
6x6: *[4:48.84, 4:46.15,4:52.82, (6:00.87), (4:34.09)] = *4:49.27
OH: *[(44.26), 29.54, 33.59, (29.11), 32.26] = *31.80* / really good
*2-4 Relay: 1:34.51*
*2-5 Relay: 3:57.46 *
*2-6 Relay: 9:17.44* 
*Pyra: *[11.41, (8.06), 11.09, (16.51), 8.80] = *10.43
Skewb: *[15.86, (22.83), 13.44, (11.76), 14.99] *14.76*

more events to come


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 5, 2017)

*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:14.53, DNF, 1:41.51 = *1:14.53*
A third success using comms, and they were all really nice cases so it turned out to be a really good solve.
*4x4x4 BLD*: 4:46.65, DNF, DNF = *4:46.65*
First sub-5! Next two were disasters, around 8 min.
*5x5x5 BLD*: 13:14.41, 10:03.60, DNF = *10:03.60*
So close...
*Multi-BLD*: *6/7* in *19:37.75*
Tried to go very safely, fumbled during execution on the regular bld cube...

hopefully will have time for some sighted events later

Edit:
*3x3x3*: 12.39, 12.21, (10.01), 10.19, (13.61) = *11.60*
maybe 6x6x6 later?


----------



## tx789 (Mar 5, 2017)

2x2 = (2.85) 3.61 2.92 (6.25) 4.10 = 3.54
3x3 = (16.62) (14.50) 14.52 15.24 14.81 = 14.85
4x4 = 57.86 (54.11) 1:03.85 (1:06.75) 1:06.70 = 1:02.80
Skewb = 10.82 5.38 (12.5) (4.65) 9.52 = 8.57
Square 1 = 21.22 18.92 17.98 (17.48) (22.42) = 19.37 
Pyraminx = 6.51 5.48 5.60 (4.60) (7.45) = 5.86


----------



## asacuber (Mar 5, 2017)

2x2: (2.15), 2.19, 2.63, 2.41, (5.46)= 2.41
2BLD: 6.77, DNF, 11.28= 6.77
Skewb: 4.96, (3.26), 4.13, (8.64), 5.52= 4.87
Pyraminx: 4.43, (3.88), (6.00), 5.65, 4.67= 4.92


----------



## Agguzi (Mar 5, 2017)

2x2: (3.681), 5.933, 5.334, (6.868), 4.271 = 5.179

3x3: (18.935), 19.678, (20.151), 19.734, 19.489 = 19.633

4x4: (4:19.463), 2:31.997, 2:58.564, (2:00.812), 2:07.810 = 2:32.790

2-3-4: 3:13.792

OH: 59.548, (1:06.610), 1:00.297, (47.111), 59.689 = 59.949

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Mar 5, 2017)

*3x3: *16.41, 13.28, 14.71, (12.76), (18.13) =* 14.80

4x4:* 1:01.51, 1:09.39, 1:12.22, (1:12.52), (53.00) = *1:07.71*
*
Megaminx:* 1:20.12, (1:15.34), 1:26.44, (1:34.44), 1:21.60 = *1:22.72*


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 5, 2017)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay: *11:25.00
*Mini Guildford: *5:44.61 //PB, and first sub-6!


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 6, 2017)

2x2: 9.653, (15.171), 9.600, (9.218), 10.304=9.852

3x3: 25.371, 32.223, 25.665, 28.539, 27.751=27.316

4x4: 1:56.698, 2:05.764, 1:44.911, 2:01.076, 2:03.414= 2:00.729


----------



## RyuKagamine (Mar 6, 2017)

2x2x2: 9.60 9.78 (16.03) 11.07 (5.54) =10.15
3x3x3: 27.79 (24.81) 33.43 (35.87) 28.46 =29.89 /4th:X-Cross>OLL39 Error 
4x4x4: 1:54.03 (2:07.36) (1:37.40) 2:01.06 1:47.21 =1:54.10
5x5x5: 2:51.21 (2:37.32) 3:13.60 3:11.82 (3:28.99) =3:05.54
6x6x6: (5:49.73) 5:42.70 4:56.69 (4:48.44) 5:41.56 =5:26.98
7x7x7: 8:55.69 8:55.88 (DNF) 8:38.85 (8:17.80) =8:50.14
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF[45.678] 1:16.35 DNS =1:16.35
3x3x3 OH: (59.90) (52.23) 54.95 59.48 52.24 =55.56
3x3x3 With feet: 3:46.87 (1:36.19) (8:50.92) 2:35.22 2:26.48 =2:56.19/Single PB with OLL Skip!!!
234 Relay: 2:35.68
2345 Relay: 6:13.64
2-6 Relay: 12:04.89
2-7 Relay: 19:18.94 /4x4 DP,6x6 OP 
Clock: 17.79 (DNF[15.11]) 17.96 (15.38) 15.65 =17.13
Megaminx: (2:24.92) (3:09.35) 2:50.49 2:42.69 2:53.77 =2:48.98 /Single & Average PB!!
Pyraminx: (18.40) (13.58) 16.33 16.03 16.10 =16.15
Skewb: 26.25 23.06 28.98 (17.86) (35.65) =26.10
FMC: 61 moves


Spoiler: FMC:Solution



L' F' L' U R' D R
F D F D' F L' F' L
U F2 U' F' R F R'
F L F' L' F2 L F' L'
F R' F R F2 U
F' U' F' U F' U'
R' F' D' R F R' F' R' D R2 F' R' F' R F R' F R F2


----------



## REDCUBER13 (Mar 6, 2017)

3x3-- 18.63 16.28 16.97 18.33 18.25 avg = 17.692

2x2-- 7.50 5.99 5.82 8.13 8.48 avg = 7.186

Pyra- 13.36 11.73 11.42 7.89 12.33 avg = 11.364


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 6, 2017)

Getting much better at big cubes!

2x2 - *6.03* Average: 5.82, 6.00, 6.26, (7.25), (4.91)
3x3 - *13.86* Average: 13.43, (16.65), 12.93, (12.50), 15.21
4x4 - *1:08.99* Average: (1:18.57), 1:11.86, 1:04.16, 1:10.96, (59.92)
5x5 - *2:27.04* Average: 2:21.55, 2:27.76, (2:13.52), 2:31.81, (2:38.60)
6x6 - *4:48.45 *Average: 4:47.99, 4:59.68, (4:23.42), (5:25.77), 4:37.67
3x3 OH - *22.66* Average: (20.91), 22.31, (27.22), 21.39, 24.27+
3x3 MTS - *1:17.70* Average: 1:16.01, (1:21.62), 1:16.90, (1:11.92), 1:20.19
2-4 Relay - *1:27.90*
2-5 Relay - *4:06.22*
Megaminx - *3:40.99* Average: 3:40.80, (3:34.46), 3:44.61, (4:17.86), 3:37.57
Pyraminx - *17.00* Average: (DNF(13.65)), (10.42), 19.48, 14.56, 16.95
Skewb - *17.14 *Average: (27.23), (15.67), 16.67, 16.76, 17.99


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

2x2: 6.47, 4.31, (3.72), (6.49), 4.74 = 5.17
3x3: (22.69), (12.47), 13.91, 16.68, 14.74 = 15.11
4x4: (1:28.34), 1:28.34, 1:18.05, (1:12.53), 1:24.92 = 1:23.77
Pyraminx: 16.67, 18.65, 15.31, (14.83), (19.45) = 16.87
Square-1: (47.52), 44.30, (34.96), 42.56, 42.88 = 43.25

Didn't do that many this week because I had an actual comp


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 6, 2017)

*2x2 = 6.56*
1. (4.04) 
2. 7.26 
3. 6.89 
4. (8.58) 
5. 5.53 

*3x3 = 18.42*
1. (19.00) 
2. (17.72) 
3. 18.54 
4. 18.57 
5. 18.13 

*3x3OH = 49.38*
1. (45.66) 
2. 46.71 
3. 54.21 
4. 47.21 
5. (54.78)
*
Pyraminx = 7.73*
1. (7.02) 
2. 8.70 
3. (9.20) 
4. 7.06 
5. 7.42 


*Skewb = 17.26*

1. (23.13) 
2. 17.42 
3. 16.56 
4. (11.25) 
5. 17.78 

*2-3-4 Relay = 3:02.50
*


----------



## sqAree (Mar 6, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.81, 4.80, (3.22), 5.38, (6.21) = *5.00
3x3:* 14.47, 14.88, 15.12, (12.96), (15.25) = *14.83
4x4:* 1:11.05, 1:09.02, (1:08.75), (1:25.44), 1:21.95 = *1:14.01
5x5:* 2:43.25, 2:32.29, 2:26.62, (2:26.35), (2:50.13) = *2:34.06* //pb average
*OH:* 23.94, (17.91), 21.54, (24.87), 24.79 = *23.43*


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 6, 2017)

4BLD: DNF, 17:43.43, DNF, = 17:43.43

5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS


----------



## moyu master (Mar 6, 2017)

*2x2*: (7.420), 5.249, (3.201), 6.830, 4.131 = 5.403
*3x3*: 16.351, 15.299, 15.512, (13.189), (16.522) = 15.721
*4x4*: 1:12.659, 1:12.338, 1:09.564, (1:04.879), (1:18.231) = 1:11.520
*OH*: 42.920, (48.917), 42.424, 39.350, (30.719) = 41.565
*2-4: *1:44.200 
*Pyra*: (12.376), (6.981), 10.000, 7.660, 11.425 = 9.695


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 6, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 6.09, 5.88, (5.59), (7.11), 6.34-> *6.10
3x3x3:* 17.76, 16.72, 13.19, (12.44), (18.46)-> *15.89
4x4x4:* (1:20.92), 1:17.26, 1:13.03, (1:03.40), 1:16.98-> *1:15.76
5x5x5:* 2:28.35, (2:35.20), 2:30.07, 2:21.84, (2:18.69)-> *2:26.75
2x2x2BLD:* 1:01.65, 1:23.86, DNF-> *1:01.65
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 3:41.41, DNF-> *3:41.41
3x3x3OH:* 34.27, (32.00), 34.90, (40.23), 39.11-> *36.09
3x3 MTS:* (1:08.07), 1:41.77, 1:18.37, 1:16.03, (DNF)-> *1:25.39
234*-> *1:42.64
2345*-> *4:14.64
sq-1:* 46.46, (43.81), 45.85, 52.90, (DNF)-> *48.40
skewb:* (11.57), (6.88), 7.71, 8.24, 10.88-> *8.94

FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D2 F D' R F' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U L' U2 L F R' F R F' U F2 U' F R' F2 L' F R F' L F2 L

premove: L
D2 F D' R F' U2 B2 R' //2x2x2
F2 U2 F2 L //2x2x3
U L' U2 L //f2l-1
F R' F R F' U F2 U' F R' F' * R F //all but 3 corners
undo premove

insertion: * F' L' F R F' L F R' (4 moves cancelation)


----------



## okayama (Mar 7, 2017)

*FMC*: 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 L' B R F2 L2 B' L' D F' U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2
Solution: F R D2 R2 F' R' F D2 R' B' F' R2 B U' B U B2 R2 F D L' F' L B U' L2 F L' D'

30 min backup solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2 F'

2x2x2 block: D L F' L2 U
2x2x3 block: B' L' F L B
F2L minus 1 slot: R

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R' B' L' F' L B U' L2 F L' D'

F2L minus 1 slot: F R D2 R
Finish F2L: R F' R' F
All but 2c2e: D2
Correction: R' B' * L' F' L B U' L2 F L' D'

Insert at *: F' R2 B U' B U B2 R2 F D


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 7, 2017)

2x2: (3.91), 2.00, (1.78), 2.78, 2.85 = 2.54
3x3: 8.90, (7.95), 9.20, (14.38), 8.88 = 8.99
4x4: 42.06, 35.88, 31.20, 34.44, 37.53 = 35.95
5x5: 1:22.13, 1:23.21, (1:10.61), (1:27.900, 1:20.81 = 1:22.05
OH: 17.08, 18.31, 18.92, 20.95, 18.30 = 18.51
2+3+4 = 50.20
Pyraminx: 6.36, (6.75), 5.52, (4.73), 5.56 = 5.81
Square-1: 15.42, (21.52), 13.85, 11.76, (11.41) = 13.68 // Counting 15 -.-
Skewb: (8.76), (5.98), 6.05, 6.44, 7.58 = 6.69


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2017)

Final results (now that #10 is up)
Congratulations to Jaysammey777, bacyril and DGCubes!

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.41 asacuber
 2.53 Luminosus
 2.54 cuberkid10
 2.63 Isaac Lai
 3.01 G2013
 3.34 Jaycee
 3.41 Jaysammey777
 3.54 tx789
 3.79 DGCubes
 4.34 bacyril
 4.61 Sir Cube-a-lot
 4.66 Kestin
 4.88 Ordway Persyn
 5.00 sqAree
 5.06 Christopher Cabrera
 5.17 OJ Cubing
 5.18 Agguzi
 5.40 moyu master
 5.95 bubbagrub
 6.03 EmperorZant
 6.04 zacuber42
 6.10 Bogdan
 6.26 h2f
 6.50 ARandomCuber
 6.56 CornerCutter
 6.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7.21 REDCUBER13
 7.84 T1_M0
 9.85 Jon Persson
 10.00 arbivara
 10.15 RyuKagamine
 11.32 Lili Martin
 11.37 Woodman567
 12.98 Jacck
 14.60 FireCuber
 15.48 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 8.99 cuberkid10
 10.57 G2013
 11.15 Torch
 11.41 Jaysammey777
 11.60 Keroma12
 11.62 DGCubes
 12.84 Ordway Persyn
 13.15 Kestin
 13.40 Jaycee
 13.62 bacyril
 13.86 EmperorZant
 14.34 GenTheThief
 14.80 Sergeant Baboon
 14.82 sqAree
 14.86 tx789
 15.11 OJ Cubing
 15.12 Sir Cube-a-lot
 15.72 moyu master
 15.89 Bogdan
 16.23 ARandomCuber
 17.17 h2f
 17.36 muchacho
 17.73 Christopher Cabrera
 17.85 REDCUBER13
 18.40 zacuber42
 18.41 CornerCutter
 19.09 Matthew Cubermann
 19.63 Agguzi
 20.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.46 bubbagrub
 26.19 T1_M0
 26.66 arbivara
 27.31 Jon Persson
 28.35 Luminosus
 29.89 RyuKagamine
 32.66 Jacck
 33.60 MatsBergsten
 34.90 Lili Martin
 37.00 One Wheel
 39.08 Woodman567
 53.61 FireCuber
*4x4x4*(26)

 35.95 cuberkid10
 37.15 Isaac Lai
 43.23 Jaysammey777
 43.87 G2013
 48.94 bacyril
 50.53 DGCubes
 56.94 Ordway Persyn
 58.43 Jaycee
 1:02.80 tx789
 1:04.70 Christopher Cabrera
 1:07.71 Sergeant Baboon
 1:08.99 EmperorZant
 1:11.51 moyu master
 1:12.53 h2f
 1:14.01 sqAree
 1:15.76 Bogdan
 1:19.22 Kestin
 1:23.77 OJ Cubing
 1:31.55 ARandomCuber
 1:51.82 T1_M0
 1:54.10 RyuKagamine
 2:00.39 Jon Persson
 2:03.03 MatsBergsten
 2:16.67 Lili Martin
 2:32.79 Agguzi
 3:47.48 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:22.05 cuberkid10
 1:32.04 bacyril
 1:45.56 Ordway Persyn
 1:47.04 Jaysammey777
 1:49.00 G2013
 2:07.19 Kestin
 2:07.62 Jaycee
 2:15.43 Christopher Cabrera
 2:26.75 Bogdan
 2:27.04 EmperorZant
 2:34.05 sqAree
 3:05.54 RyuKagamine
 4:27.24 MatsBergsten
 4:36.78 Lili Martin
 8:53.17 arbivara
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:51.78 bacyril
 3:14.67 Jaysammey777
 3:17.01 Ordway Persyn
 3:30.88 Kestin
 4:34.65 Christopher Cabrera
 4:48.09 Jaycee
 4:48.45 EmperorZant
 5:26.98 RyuKagamine
 7:01.31 One Wheel
 9:06.65 MatsBergsten
 9:30.22 Lili Martin
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:59.27 bacyril
 4:44.82 Ordway Persyn
 4:58.56 Jaysammey777
 5:43.95 Kestin
 8:10.65 Christopher Cabrera
 8:50.14 RyuKagamine
11:28.16 One Wheel
14:02.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 18.51 cuberkid10
 21.31 Jaysammey777
 22.66 EmperorZant
 23.42 sqAree
 24.02 Kestin
 27.27 G2013
 29.45 Christopher Cabrera
 29.83 DGCubes
 30.11 muchacho
 31.80 Jaycee
 32.56 h2f
 36.09 Bogdan
 36.60 ARandomCuber
 37.67 bacyril
 41.56 moyu master
 43.03 bubbagrub
 46.24 Deri Nata Wijaya
 49.38 CornerCutter
 51.25 arbivara
 55.56 RyuKagamine
 59.84 Agguzi
 59.95 One Wheel
 1:14.03 Jacck
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 46.29 DGCubes
 50.01 1973486
 1:37.60 Jaysammey777
 2:56.19 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.77 asacuber
 17.31 Jaysammey777
 25.86 G2013
 28.98 MatsBergsten
 31.53 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.44 h2f
 37.84 bacyril
 1:01.65 Bogdan
 1:07.57 Christopher Cabrera
 1:16.35 RyuKagamine
 1:46.96 arbivara
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 37.61 G2013
 1:06.48 MatsBergsten
 1:07.32 h2f
 1:14.53 Keroma12
 1:27.97 Deri Nata Wijaya
 2:29.04 bacyril
 3:07.02 bubbagrub
 3:32.35 Jaysammey777
 3:41.41 Bogdan
 5:19.15 Jacck
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:46.65 Keroma12
 5:31.99 MatsBergsten
 7:21.72 h2f
17:43.43 PianoCube
 DNF Jacck
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:03.60 Keroma12
14:39.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF h2f
 DNF PianoCube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

41:31.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

10/11 (57:25)  MatsBergsten
11/15 (54:04)  Deri Nata Wijaya
6/7 (19:37)  Keroma12
4/5 (40:27)  bubbagrub
1/2 ( 7:04)  Jaysammey777
16/38 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 41.98 bacyril
 46.68 G2013
 48.38 Jaysammey777
 1:17.70 EmperorZant
 1:25.39 Bogdan
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 50.20 cuberkid10
 58.34 G2013
 1:00.56 Jaysammey777
 1:07.04 DGCubes
 1:18.93 bacyril
 1:25.40 Ordway Persyn
 1:27.90 EmperorZant
 1:34.51 Jaycee
 1:38.12 Kestin
 1:40.66 Christopher Cabrera
 1:42.64 Bogdan
 1:44.20 moyu master
 2:35.68 RyuKagamine
 2:42.15 T1_M0
 2:43.58 MatsBergsten
 2:51.12 Jacck
 3:02.50 CornerCutter
 3:13.79 Agguzi
 3:25.04 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:58.25 bacyril
 3:07.89 Kestin
 3:09.05 DGCubes
 3:52.55 Christopher Cabrera
 3:57.46 Jaycee
 4:06.22 EmperorZant
 4:14.64 Bogdan
 6:13.64 RyuKagamine
 6:21.07 Jacck
 7:23.45 MatsBergsten
 7:50.01 Lili Martin
 DNF Jaysammey777
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(8)

 5:50.48 bacyril
 6:03.19 Jaysammey777
 8:43.56 Christopher Cabrera
 9:17.44 Jaycee
12:04.89 RyuKagamine
17:24.77 Lili Martin
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

10:06.53 bacyril
11:15.38 Jaysammey777
11:25.00 DGCubes
17:28.76 Christopher Cabrera
19:18.94 RyuKagamine
28:51.06 MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 5:34.38 Jaysammey777
 5:44.61 DGCubes
 6:49.95 bacyril
*Kilominx*(5)

 19.75 Jaysammey777
 28.55 DGCubes
 42.40 bacyril
 56.80 Ordway Persyn
 2:36.23 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(21)

 4.87 asacuber
 6.69 cuberkid10
 6.75 DGCubes
 7.35 bubbagrub
 7.61 Jaysammey777
 7.78 Ordway Persyn
 7.79 bacyril
 8.57 tx789
 8.94 Bogdan
 10.47 h2f
 11.64 ARandomCuber
 12.87 1davey29
 14.76 Jaycee
 15.32 T1_M0
 17.14 EmperorZant
 17.25 CornerCutter
 18.40 Lili Martin
 25.49 Jacck
 26.10 RyuKagamine
 33.71 MatsBergsten
 37.63 arbivara
*Clock*(6)

 7.93 Jaysammey777
 15.66 DGCubes
 17.13 RyuKagamine
 18.88 bacyril
 25.57 Christopher Cabrera
 32.68 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.24 DGCubes
 4.38 Jaysammey777
 4.92 asacuber
 5.72 G2013
 5.81 cuberkid10
 5.86 tx789
 5.96 bacyril
 7.26 Christopher Cabrera
 7.73 CornerCutter
 9.65 Ordway Persyn
 9.69 moyu master
 10.34 Sir Cube-a-lot
 10.43 Jaycee
 11.83 REDCUBER13
 11.98 T1_M0
 15.77 Jacck
 16.15 RyuKagamine
 16.88 OJ Cubing
 17.00 EmperorZant
 20.11 arbivara
 21.59 FireCuber
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:10.22 Jaysammey777
 1:13.27 DGCubes
 1:22.72 Sergeant Baboon
 1:23.89 GenTheThief
 1:27.76 bacyril
 1:49.30 Christopher Cabrera
 2:02.62 Ordway Persyn
 2:48.98 RyuKagamine
 3:40.99 EmperorZant
 3:48.17 One Wheel
*Square-1*(14)

 10.49 1973486
 13.68 cuberkid10
 18.24 DGCubes
 19.37 tx789
 23.96 bacyril
 27.29 Jaysammey777
 33.05 bubbagrub
 38.94 Ordway Persyn
 43.25 OJ Cubing
 48.40 Bogdan
 51.77 Christopher Cabrera
 1:08.04 T1_M0
 1:21.43 Jacck
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

29 okayama
31 arbivara
34 Bogdan
35 h2f
41 Jacck
61 RyuKagamine
DNF  Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

357 Jaysammey777
310 bacyril
253 DGCubes
235 cuberkid10
218 G2013
211 Christopher Cabrera
205 Ordway Persyn
191 Jaycee
178 MatsBergsten
169 EmperorZant
169 Kestin
164 Bogdan
144 RyuKagamine
144 h2f
131 tx789
111 sqAree
103 bubbagrub
102 moyu master
99 Keroma12
96 asacuber
95 Jacck
93 Deri Nata Wijaya
81 OJ Cubing
79 ARandomCuber
72 arbivara
70 CornerCutter
69 T1_M0
68 Sir Cube-a-lot
64 Isaac Lai
64 Sergeant Baboon
59 Lili Martin
56 Agguzi
48 Luminosus
44 GenTheThief
43 REDCUBER13
42 Torch
42 muchacho
40 One Wheel
38 zacuber42
31 Jon Persson
25 1973486
18 Matthew Cubermann
17 okayama
11 FireCuber
11 Woodman567
11 1davey29
10 PianoCube
4 CyanSandwich


----------



## asacuber (Mar 7, 2017)

woah 1st in 3 events and 3rd in 1event lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 7, 2017)

*2x2: *3.28, 3.34, (1.74), 2.33, 2.29 = *2.63*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 7, 2017)

And then we have the Cubicle prize card lottery:
this time the winner is #19, check, check, who..... That is Keroma12!! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Oh hey, I did feet and mbld as well. Didn't realize week 10 was already up


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Oh hey, I did feet and mbld as well. Didn't realize week 10 was already up


Not before I counted the final result and went to bed, no .


----------

